# Koh phangan



## Tom & Charlie

Hello Folks

we are a family of 4 and thinking of moving to Koh Phangan, we travel at Easter for a cpl of weeks to see if it is the place for us after all the research we have done.
Does anyone here already live there or been there who maybe able to give us an insight good or bad please.
Thank you
Tom & Charlotte


----------



## cnx_bruce

I'm sitting here scratching my head thinking what "all the research we have done" has consisted of - esp. bearing in mind you have kids. Perhaps start your research afresh by going to google and typing in "koh phangan crime violence"


----------



## cnx_bruce

And some more info here: Andrew Drummond: Koh&


----------



## Mweiga

Tom & Charlie said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> we are a family of 4 and thinking of moving to Koh Phangan, we travel at Easter for a cpl of weeks to see if it is the place for us after all the research we have done.
> Does anyone here already live there or been there who maybe able to give us an insight good or bad please.
> Thank you
> Tom & Charlotte


Unless you're into serious partying with all the usual not so positive accoutrements you're probably going to do much better selecting another island - for example nearby Koh Samui. A number of other quieter Thai islands offer good family living prospects such as Koh Lanta and Koh Chang.

Koh Phangan caters particularly to the youngish traveller , backpacker and gap year student demographic who converge on the place for the monthly full moon and half moon parties - (how long will it be before there are quarter moon parties ?). This may still give you some days out the month of relative peace and quiet but there'll always be that next invasion just a week or so away.


----------



## Tom & Charlie

*Koh Phangan*

Gents,

Thank you kindly for your replies and also concern.

As for research, yes Googled the place to death.

I also have had friends visit and sent back pics and information and contact details over the last year. I have also lived and worked in Thailand and Malaysia and Manila for over 9 years in the past. (just never been to Phangan, (hence the Easter trip)

I have also got a friend who is a Senior Financial Adviser who lives and works in Jakarta and has clients all over that part of the world and is with a multinational company who has been working for me to help and advise on location and type of business setup (holiday resort) so the young backpackers and families are "customers" and there is a small airport being built as we speak which will encourage more families and businesses and is already expanding the infrastructure and investment by the Government and private enterprise.

I also have a friend (Ex Marine like myself) who runs a UK Hostels business and has opened his first "International one" on Samui last year and has other interests in the area and "The Old Corps Tie" contacts is worth its weight in gold. We will meet in Samui in 2 weeks time for a drink.

Most of the violence is centralized to the main party areas (don't go there if you don't want to get involved is a simple moto) and on a ratio with the city of London or a city the same size and population (approx 18.000 Legal) the crime stats are still well below any averages, and those stats were got and broken down for me by my son who is a policeman, so my research has been extensive for over a year now, and there are still lots of very quite areas away from Hadd Rin. I was hoping for a local opinion from someone with the experience of living on Phangan for a while. Thanks for taking the time to reply and your concerns and advice which is welcome.
Tom & Charlotte.


----------



## cnx_bruce

Tom, looks like you are well on top of things in relation to the security aspect. To get more targetted advice specific to living on Koh Phangan I would suggest hunting for an expat forum specific to this location - I just tried google with "Koh Phangan expat forum" and got a few hits on relevant fora. Browse the existing threads and then post specific queries to fill in the gaps (if any). 

Have you checked out Chiang Mai? Pretty friendly place ... whilst we may not have any beaches, we've got a fairly big river


----------



## nbiaboy

Hi,
I'm an American and I have lived on Koh Phangan for 10 years. Two years ago I moved to Switzerland and I still travel to and from Thailand. I own property there that I am about to develop.
Tell me your questions and I will see if I can answer them to your satisfaction.
A question on my part. Why Koh Phangan?


----------



## nbiaboy

Forgot to say,
I owned a retreat center there on the island. I operated it for the ten years I was there. Been there! Done that!
Don't believe everything you hear about Koh Phangan. It is both infamous and a great place with family! Just depends on where you put your attention. In the ten years I was there I never once run into any of the crime, the island is noted for. Yes! I heard it all and even had guests who were subjected to some of it. Thailand has it's pro's and con's, but it is still a place of freedom, even if there is a bit of the "Old Wild West", of the US in it! Call me an anarchist, but I would rather be responsible for myself and my family than to put them and myself into the hands of any government anywhere.


----------



## Tom & Charlie

*Koh Phangan*

Dear nbiaboy

Thank you kindly for the reply, we have chosen Phangan as it is reasonably matches Langkawi island off Malaysia where we intended to settle and run a hostel/resort but the legalities were far to strict in relation to bonds in the bank, we have decided Phangan is the place for us by research online and fiends who have visited the island over the last year and a friend who is our financial adviser and works in the area and knows the island from a business sense and based in Jakarta and we have another friend who has hostels in the UK and has started a hostel on Samui which was set up by our friend in Jakarta so we feel we have the plan to achieve it with a new small airport being built we thought it offered a chance to run a family friendly resort which we feel is lacking a little for families with kids. we were just wondering if anyone thought we were nuts with a young family of 11 and 4 or if it was worth taking a risk in life, we feel it is worth the risk, as you say there are pros and cons of living there and that's what we were trying to get an idea of what are those pros and cons from someone with experience of living there and any lessons we could learn and not make possibly the same mistakes if any that were made and any tips that may help to make a success of living and working there. we go next week to look at the island and to look a 8 properties and if we like it go for it. Your comment on "don't believe everything" and responsibility for your own family gives us a great boost as that is how we feel.

Bruce - committed to Koh Phnagan - hopefully for all the right reasons.


----------



## nbiaboy

Tom & Charlie said:


> Dear nbiaboy
> 
> Thank you kindly for the reply, we have chosen Phangan as it is reasonably matches Langkawi island off Malaysia where we intended to settle and run a hostel/resort but the legalities were far to strict in relation to bonds in the bank, we have decided Phangan is the place for us by research online and fiends who have visited the island over the last year and a friend who is our financial adviser and works in the area and knows the island from a business sense and based in Jakarta and we have another friend who has hostels in the UK and has started a hostel on Samui which was set up by our friend in Jakarta so we feel we have the plan to achieve it with a new small airport being built we thought it offered a chance to run a family friendly resort which we feel is lacking a little for families with kids. we were just wondering if anyone thought we were nuts with a young family of 11 and 4 or if it was worth taking a risk in life, we feel it is worth the risk, as you say there are pros and cons of living there and that's what we were trying to get an idea of what are those pros and cons from someone with experience of living there and any lessons we could learn and not make possibly the same mistakes if any that were made and any tips that may help to make a success of living and working there. we go next week to look at the island and to look a 8 properties and if we like it go for it. Your comment on "don't believe everything" and responsibility for your own family gives us a great boost as that is how we feel.
> 
> Bruce - committed to Koh Phnagan - hopefully for all the right reasons.


Hi again,
I'm a newbie here so I'm not sure how everything works. If you send me a pm we can set up a skype talk or private conversation by email. I'm going back to Koh Phangan on the 7th of April. I probably know personally everyone you are going to meet with to look at property.


----------



## Tom & Charlie

*Koh Phangan*

Hi Fully new here too.

We are on Phangan from the 2nd of April till the 11th then were on Koh Tao

[email protected] if you can find me on Skype please

Thank you 

Tom Baker


----------



## thewoz

Tom & Charlie said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> we are a family of 4 and thinking of moving to Koh Phangan, we travel at Easter for a cpl of weeks to see if it is the place for us after all the research we have done.
> Does anyone here already live there or been there who maybe able to give us an insight good or bad please.
> Thank you
> Tom & Charlotte


Go to YouTube and type "big trouble in tourist thailand". The first one is Koh Phangan


----------



## crazykopite

*Koh Phangan*

Hi Guys

Just spotted your message and I will give you my honest opinion. I am from the UK as is my wife, in 2006 we re-located to Thailand as the year before we had purchased a plot of beachland on the island of Koh Phangan this was done by way of a Thai ltd company, we never built on it and to thisd ay we still own it I purchased it as investment purposes. We spent from April 2006 until October 2009 3.5 years living on the island we lived in Ban Tai, Ban Kai, Hin Kong and Ban Nai Suan for the 1st couple of years it was sheer bliss however it seemed that overnight party nights were happening more frequently and more and more kareoke bars were opening up we would here music until 3/4 in the morning and the nearest bar was a good mile from our rented home. In 2009 we moved over to Koh Samui as I came across a property that was a distressed sale and I picked it up for a bargain price and it is located in a very very quiet area of the island however Phangan in our view is a much nicer island better roads for a start but here on Samui shopping is so much better and there are far more and better facilities we still go over to Phangan once a month and I can tell you that there is a big store being currently built on the island it is called Big C there is also a Tesco but we found it to be very limited there are many nice area and beaches but if you have children you may have problems with schooling all the international schools are on Koh Samui if you want to know more pm me 
good look on your move


----------



## ambercrombie

KP is a magical place, head to the northern and north west beaches, chaloklum has many western family's living around the area, very quiet and peaceful but still plenty of restaurants bars ect! Don't believe the bad press- this is isolated to Haad Rin and ban tai!! you will have a wonderful time there with your family!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Phanganexpat

Hi there! 
I lived in koh phangan with my partner.
We are moving back with our child soon.
Last time I lived there I worked with a couple and their child.
I think there is a lovely life there with children,
I'm not sure about schools or childcare yet.
I watch our friends toddler run around our work and watch all the staff
Play with her and also customers.
There is good healthcare at the Samui hospital for children
And our Thai friends take their kids there now.
The food is so fresh and healthy and the weather is awesome.
Koh phangan is a very diverse island with a lot going on.

I think a family resort would be amazing, the beaches that are more family friendly are had salad, thong nai pan, ban kai, had Yao.

Maybe spend a few months exploring the island and getting to know the place as a family and see what areas you all like before you commit to a house.

I think there is one resort I have heard of with a playground.


----------



## Phanganexpat

Also forgot to say we work at an accommodation for tourists, we have many families, you g travellers, older travellers.
Full moon party brings full moon party goers no matter what types of accommodation.
We know people who run a resort which has no bar and very nice for families to stay, they run the resort with their two children attending a thai school as they are half European half Thai. They still get party goers for those three days of full moon party.

We have huge party nights in our local bars and clubs in Australia and it doesn't affect my child so I don't see why it should affect us living In koh phangan.

I love living in kp and I am sure you and your family will too


----------



## Tom & Charlie

Hi Guys,

My apologies for the late reply as I only just found the website again,(forgot to add to fav list)

Many thanks for replies and I take on board your comments.

After our trip in April we viewed 12 properties and had a shortlist of 3 and are now just in the process of finalizing the deal, we fly back out to live and take over the business on the 1st Aug. So in for a penny in for a pound as you only live once.

Thanks for the tip on healthcare for the kids as that is a concern how to use a doctor etc.

My wife is a Science Teacher so we will school our kids at home and may even do private schooling. If you get back to KP maybe we can meet up for a drink be nice to get to know other ex pats on the island.


----------



## Tom & Charlie

*Hi*

Hi Guys,

My apologies for the late reply as I only just found the website again,(forgot to add to fav list)

Many thanks for replies and I take on board your comments.

After our trip in April we viewed 12 properties and had a shortlist of 3 and are now just in the process of finalizing the deal, we fly back out to live and take over the business on the 1st Aug. So in for a penny in for a pound as you only live once.

Thanks for the tip on healthcare for the kids as that is a concern how to use a doctor etc.

My wife is a Science Teacher so we will school our kids at home and may even do private schooling. If you get back to KP maybe we can meet up for a drink be nice to get to know other ex pats on the island.


----------



## Phanganexpat

That sounds great we would love to, there's lots of lovely expats on the island and many have children. 

We have a rule where we don't live on site anymore as we would get island fever never leaving the resort grounds. 

What is your email and we can get in touch with you in a few months.

The hospital we use is called Bangkok Samui on koh Samui.
We go there for most shopping for ourselves.
They also have a macro shop which I assume you will be using for the resort?
Its always good to go to the cinema there, some normality.

You can get in touch if you don't know where to get certain things or if you want to know what staff should cost etc. where to buy certain things on the island.

If you plan to be there for a while I definitely suggest you learn Thai.
It helps a lot.
And there are a lot of good books about business in Thailand which I am sure you have read, and working in Thailand etc.

There's a lot of interesting things about running a business over there. 
Good luck! It's a great life.


----------



## Tom & Charlie

Hi My E Mail is [email protected] (my name is Tom & my wife is Charlie lus 2 kids)
Thanks for the name of the hospital, I take it then there are no local doctors like UK or Oz and you have to go direct to a hospital?
Is Macro the local Cash and Carry ? if so I guess thats where we will have to go, when are you returning do you have ant firm dates yet, Charlie has started with Thai, I will give it a go but too old in the tooth and no ear for languages.
Thanks kindly for the info, be nice to get to know people .


----------



## christinasj

Hi 

I agree with Phanganexpat. It's a lovely place for children!

My husband and I are currently staying near Chaloklum and it's a heaven for our daughter. 

regarding doctors: 

You dont have to go all the way to Koh Samui. Phangan Hospital is excellent. they have limited facilities, but they can do minor things, like vaccines, check-ups etc.

My husband was bit by a monkey a week ago, so we had to find a doctor fast! The staff at Phangan hospital was friendly, spoke a bit of English and was very professional. 
(By the way: the monkey bite was our own fault , because we didnt read the signs about how to behave around them. So dont worry - it is very uncommon.)


----------



## christinasj

Phanganexpat said:


> That sounds great we would love to, there's lots of lovely expats on the island and many have children.



Hello 

I havent seen so many expats with children on the island.

My husband, daughter (7) and I will stay on koh Phangan for two more months and my daughter really misses to play with other kids. 

Do you know how to get in contact with other expat families, besides this forum?

Are there any children activities, where children can meet each other? 

Because we will only stay here for 3 months total, we have chosen to homeschool our daughter (she is currently learning English. We are originally from Denmark). it would be cool to attend some events or do activities with other families/children.

And to be honest - I miss talking to other ppl who can speak English aswell.  (Most thais are friendly and interesting to talk to, but I often feel like I put a big pressure on their shoulders when I ask them in english and they struggle to answer.)


----------

